# Carbon Monoxide Detectors



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.aol.com/video/man-saves-...rid10|htmlws-sb-bb|dl18|sec1_lnk3&pLid=275534



The need to check for existing carbon monoxide detectors in the home and whether or not they work is illustrated in the above linked story.


----------

